# Our First Family Travel Trailer



## beasleys (Jun 8, 2007)

We just had our new 28 foot KRS delivered to us in Colorado. We are so excited to take our first to South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana and Idaho. We have three kids and can't wait to start our new adventures centered in our new outback!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi beasleys
















to Outbackers!
AND







on your new Roo!









We've had our 28krs for a year now and love it!

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Our Roo sub-cult is growing......... soon we will rule the world









Congrats !!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers*


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome beasleys to the Outbackers, and Congrat's







on your New TT. You will find this site the best place for any info. you might require and good luck on all your New Adventures
















Ed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and welcome







................................................................................let the mods begin









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

with three kids, you are creating the most wonderful memories! With a trip like that, you should start a blog of that adventure. 
Go ahead....BLOG IT! We'd love to read about it








Mark


----------



## beasleys (Jun 8, 2007)

I would love to blog it! I'm so dumb about this tech stuff. How do I do it? Just here on this site, kind of like a thread? I want to share all of the details! Thanks for all of your support! This is really fun!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

beasleys said:


> I would love to blog it! I'm so dumb about this tech stuff. How do I do it? Just here on this site, kind of like a thread? I want to share all of the details! Thanks for all of your support! This is really fun!


.......and its only _just _ begun!!!









Welcome to the 
*Cult
Clan
Tribe*

Welcome to the *FAMILY*!!!!!


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! We are glad you have joined us! You will find this to be your extended family!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome! We get ours next Friday (26kbrs) It's our first TT as well.. and I'm scared to death! How do folks learn all of the stuff to do?!!? I already have a zillion questions!! lol

Mostly, nervous about towing it. Went from a pop up to this so kind of a big difference on towing!

Lisa


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Ya Hoo, another Roo. Welcome. You will enjoy the fabulous times you have in the Krs. We love ours very much. I love being able to go to different places. Keystone really did great when they did this cross over. I love having the garage area as my DH calls it but I refer to it as the doghouse because dog and mother-in-law stay there. Perfect place for them. Out of the cold and out of my way. ha ha ...

Happy Roo-ing 
Donna


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations! 
As parents you have made the best decision for you Kids.

Packing, setting-up, I could go on. Camping teaches so much about responsibility, self reliance, Making new friends, etc. My kids fight over who gets to crank the stabilizer jacks. I now own 4 cranks!
I still talk to some of my camping friends from the early 70's. I haven't heard from hardly any school "friends".

Good parenting!

Kevin


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

What a great area you live in for camping and oh my, I would give my eye teeth to take a trip like that! All I can say is PICTURES, PICTURES AND MORE PICTURES please!

The days of pop-up camping will be forever behind you after this new experience. No more wet and moldy sides to clean up! Yeah!

Enjoy your new home and don't forget to keep us posted of your adventures.

Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers!

-CC


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Outback family. You'll find this site packed with great people and useful information. Let the adventures begin...........


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone is gonna have to teach him the secret ROO handshake







.....

someone needs to teach me too!









Welcome to the Outback Family and the fun of Roo'in!


----------

